# What to do with my front yard?



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

I did a quick lighting test last night and discovered I have a BIG gap in my display because I decided my graveyard will look better beside my house, and not in the front yard like I‘d planed. This now leaves me will a yard with nothing in it. All my work has concentrated on the house and garage thinking I would have my graveyard in the yard but, now nothing.

I do have a spooky lamp post for the corner of the yard but it just needs something else. I’m running low on Halloween fund so whatever I do needs to stay below $20, fit the haunted/possessed house theme, and it must be able to withstand a storm, which is typical for Utah in October. 

Some quick ideas I had are….

1. I already have a grill cooking body parts so how about a blanket in the yard like someone, or something, is having a warped picnic. I could have plates with “meat” on them and blood everywhere. I was also thinking of spelling-out “help us” using small toys, which I have a ton of. 

2. Spell-out “help us”, “stay away”, or something of that nature in the yard. I was thinking of using “something” which would look like dead grass ala the Exorcist but, I’m not sure how I would do this. I’m hoping you guys/gals might have some suggestions. 

Comments, suggestions……HELP!!


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

your ideas would be difficult to read i think, and a little too disturbing......

id get some packages of spider webs from big lots and a blucky, instant spider scene and wrap the blucky with some of the webs


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

spread some leaves on the grass for mounds type piles, put some webbing up from lamp to mound some over the grass, nmaybe some from your house throw a bunch of spiders( dif sizes) around for a bunch of spiders nest, wrap a skelly up as beepem suggested and stick it partially in a nest? maybe have that spider that falls then climbs back up hanging off lamp post.
hope it helps


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestions, a spiders nest might be just the thing I need to finish my haunt.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Hard to say, post a pic of what were working with here.
Lots of ideas, even in the 20 range. Whats in the cem.?
Front could complement that.


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

Johnny, the graveyard will be on the side of the house with a small fence stretching from my house to the neighbor's fence. Now that I moved the graveyard the front yard is pretty much open.


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 17, 2005)

Wow! That house/yard has SO much potential. Love the look of the boarded up window, too. Fantastic job on that.


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

The Crow 1994 said:


> Wow! That house/yard has SO much potential. Love the look of the boarded up window, too. Fantastic job on that.


Thanks The Crow, I think the boards look nice also and I'm very happy with them.

The house does just beg to the dressed-up for Halloween doesn't it. One nice thing you can't see in the above daytime shots is the house sits at the end of the street and there are no street lights around so, my "haunted house" is not flooded with light.


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

There is plenty of room there! I agree, it is begging to be dressed up!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Excellent yard! Im thinking Reapers pointing the way.... or the spider scene sounds great too


----------



## spokanejoe (Sep 16, 2006)

Headstones.....Headstones....Headstones Check the project pages under grave stone cutouts. They have a lot of patterns for some quick ones. Would fill in alot of that area.


----------



## primalpanic (Mar 20, 2015)

I had a similar situation years ago. A big gap with nothing to put in it. I used black trash bags, laid them out on the ground, staked them, and bordered it with a small berm of dirt. Maybe two inches high. Put a half a Bucky reaching out and at night, instant tar pit. You don't even have to pick up the dirt, just pull the bags up and take that small amount of dirt around. Easy, peasy.


----------

